# Something to replace my Big Baby Beast



## Coldcat (16/3/17)

So after fighting with the RBA issues on my baby beast, I've given up and looking for something new to get. I'm currently back on my Vapresso Transformer. Strange thing is that when I went to the Baby beast I wasn't a fan at first and prefered the airflow of the Transformer. So my thoughts while I was using the baby beast was to look at getting Azeroth. But now being back on the Transformer I'm missing the cloud, flavour and slightly more restricted vape of the Baby beast. My question is should I look at something like the Troll RTA or Would the Azeroth RTDA Genesis style give me the same kind of vape to the Beast? 

My sights now are either Azeroth or Troll. Easy to build is a big factor too.


----------



## Coldcat (17/3/17)

bump


----------

